# (monday) history in your game 09-15-2003



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

this week: horses!

 generic horse types- http://www.horseguild.com/Medieval_Horse_Breeds.htm

 their bards and tack(not that kind of bard silly!)- http://ilaria.veltri.tripod.com/overviewbards.html

 ancient equestrian studies: huge site with tons of cool stuff- http://users.hartwick.edu/iaes/index.htm

 rome to 1563- http://victorian.fortunecity.com/manet/394/page29.htm

 the hippodrome(no tina turner or mel gibson here)- http://www.silk-road.com/artl/maslow.html

 equine heroes(lots of crap about racehorses. but the mythology and history sections fit us)- http://www.equinenet.org/heroes/

 horseshoes- http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/horseshoes.html

destriers- http://www.destrier.freeserve.co.uk/history.html

 dwarves and halflings and gnomes don't have to ride dogs- http://www-cgi.cnn.com/WORLD/9511/tibet_pony/

  water horses(myths)- http://www.fantasyhorses.homestead.com/water.html

 spoiled horse- http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incitatus

 and lastly, a couple of hints on next weeks subject-

 yabusame- http://www.jinjapan.org/kidsweb/virtual/yabusame/tsuruoka.html

 parthinians- http://www.parthia.com/parthia_horses_burris.htm

 have a good week


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

still monday front page bump!


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

evening crew bump


----------

